# Charles update



## meatloaf109 (Nov 26, 2013)

Our good friend Charles suffered a minor stroke while dining out a few days ago. He was released from I.C.U. at around 5pm today. He is in a standard room now receiving antibiotics via an I.V. drip to combat a case of pneumonia in one lung. 
He asked that I let those in the modelers section know what happened. 
Keep him in your thoughts and prayers, I know I speak for all of us when I wish him a speedy recovery and no more problems in the future. 
Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank you for the update Paul.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 26, 2013)

Dammit, thank you for the update. Please let him know he's in our thoughts.


----------



## gumbyk (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the update. My thoughts are with him and his family.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 26, 2013)

Prayers and thoughts are with him.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks Paul. Next time you talk to him let him know that all his buddies here at the forum wish him well.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 26, 2013)

I will, and rest assured, he knows. I made it clear. He is sharp of mind, if just a bit weak in body.


----------



## parsifal (Nov 27, 2013)

oh man I do not like this stuff. i dont handle it well at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for the update Paul and I know you'll say Hi from us all when you're in contact with him and may God speed his recovery.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 27, 2013)

Paul, please pass on my best wishes and let him know we're all thinking of him.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2013)

Paul, thanks for taking the time to pass on this news. Please convey my best wishes to Charles, and let him know I'm praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Nov 27, 2013)

Ditto. Please pass on my best wishes too. I hope he gets over this real quick and back on his feet.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2013)

can only echo ALL previous posts....A speedy recovery Charles, WE WANT YOU BACK!!!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 27, 2013)

Yep, with all above. Last he communicated to me they Thought he had a little one, and found a dot on the brain. Now pneumonia to boot, dam.

Wishes from me as well Paul, and thanks for the message mate.


----------



## imalko (Nov 27, 2013)

Best wishes to Charles. He is in our thoughts.


----------



## Trebor (Nov 27, 2013)

Best wishes, Charles!


----------



## mikewint (Nov 27, 2013)

I echo all the above, Charles is in my thoughts and prayers. Please give him my best wishes as well


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for posting Paul, thoughts are with Charles and his family and for a speedy recovery.

Geo


----------



## ccheese (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks to all you Lads for your kind thoughts and warm wishes. To give you more than Paul did, Edna Mae brought me to the ER on Thursday a bit after noon. When we came out of Arby's, I was very confused and disoriented. Our doc is but 5 minutes away, so she drove me there. My BP was 187/95 !! He told her to take me to the ER. A CT-Scan showed pneumonia in both lungs. An MRI showed a small dot on my brain. All was well till Sunday afternoon...... I had a breathing problem, I thought I was drowning ! ICU is one floor down, and that's where I went. At 2230 I was in the OR, having my right lung tapped and drained. Just got out of ICU today.

Diagnosis is acute bronchitis, pneumonia and they think I had a mini-stroke.

Now, you know as much as I do......

Cheers.....

Charles


----------



## parsifal (Nov 27, 2013)

man, it is nice to hear from you. i wish the very best Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2013)

Mr. C, your stroke appears to have kept you in the 95th percentile. Thinking of you and Edna Mae.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2013)

Charles!!!

Glad you are on the way of getting better my friend, you and the Mrs. are definitely in my thoughts!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm home, Lads. Tired and weary..... but home. I got sprung about 1400 today (Thurs.)

Charles

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Nov 28, 2013)

how are you feeling Charles. a bit shaky i expect


----------



## Airframes (Nov 29, 2013)

Heck, Charles, you've been through the mill!
Take it easy and keep on getting stronger and better - thinking of you both, and hope you're able to enjoy a belated Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 29, 2013)

Glad to read that you are on the mend Charles. 


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 29, 2013)

Glad to know your home safe Charles, you go easy now and hi to that good lady Edna May who must also be glad your home.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2013)

Great news that you're home Charles...take care man...


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 29, 2013)

Take it easy Charles.


----------



## proton45 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey man, I hope your feeling better...you can bounce back from this, best wishes!


----------



## mikewint (Nov 29, 2013)

It is always sooo much better to be home. Take care, all my best, you are in my thoughts


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 29, 2013)

Good to hear you're home Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 29, 2013)

Big warm hug to you and your Edna Mae, Charles.
Damn, I'm glad it wasn't worse! 0.0


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2013)

Welcome home amigo!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes, take it easy and recover well!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks, guys Maria... your words mean a hellova lot to me. Gotta go, something in my eye and I can't see the keyboard.

Charles

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Nov 30, 2013)

No shame in that, take care of yourself and please pass on our thoughts to your family.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 30, 2013)

Take care of yourself Charles.... hope it's not something from inside trying to get out eh!


----------



## A4K (Nov 30, 2013)

Glad you're home now Charles - wishing you a speedy recovery!

(and thanks for posting Paul)


----------



## dneid (Dec 8, 2013)

CHARLES!!! I am so damned happy to "see" you back and up and around. Please take care of yourself and know that you and your's are in my thoughts and prayers!
Dale


----------

